
HTC defends their own innovations in Apple patent lawsuit - stejules
http://androgeek.com/htc-defends-their-own-innovations-in-apple-patent-lawsuit.html
======
nailer
Blogspam (no original content, just multiple sources).

Real URL of HTC response is: [http://www.slashgear.com/htc-respond-on-apple-
patent-suit-ar...](http://www.slashgear.com/htc-respond-on-apple-patent-suit-
are-committed-to-defending-their-own-innovations-0276377/)

